# Solved: website won't load on internet explorer!!!!!



## kevet20 (Aug 15, 2008)

I designed a web site for a friend of mine, and it's still in the works so to show her how it was going I uploaded it to my website. I have a mac and use firefox and safari, she has a pc and uses internet explorer. The web page loads fine on firefox and safari, but it won't load on IE and I can't figure out why! The website URL is

http://www.keretweiss.com/anniethornton.html

and the page that isn't working is when you click on "photography" in the top left.
I'm a beginner at web design- I'm self taught so I only know what I've been able to teach myself and I can't find any information on this problem. I have another friend who has a similar website with rollover images that appear in a placeholder and his works fine on IE.
The website was designed with dreamweaver CS3, and I have intermediate knowledge of HTML.

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## skyhigh007 (Jun 17, 2004)

I just load it on IE7 and there's an error pop up. It says

```
line: 48
char: 37
error: expected ")"
code: 0
url: http://www.keretweiss.com/photography.html
```


----------



## Techmonkeys (Feb 10, 2005)

Am guessing you fixed it as it is loading in IE now


----------



## kevet20 (Aug 15, 2008)

I've been working on it- still getting an "error on page"


----------



## kevet20 (Aug 15, 2008)

I managed to fix the error that IE was popping up, but now when I load the page the images simply just won't load.


----------



## Techalotapotamus (Jan 1, 1970)

It's coming up for me but very slowly. You could try to compress the images further.

I'd suggest you avoid frames like the plague.

I see Hexadecimal colors that are only 3 digits (color: #FFF

I don't have time to go over the javascript because I'm on the clock.

Hope that helps some.


----------



## kevet20 (Aug 15, 2008)

I figured out what the problem was basically by piecing the webpage together step by step and checking it that way. I had the width and height for the images set to auto instead of their sizes in pixels. For whatever reason, I guess that IE can't read that. As soon as I changed it the images come up fine, now I just have to change some image sizes. 

Thanks for the help!


----------

